

Rant: Seven Things I Hate About Agile Literature - DanielBMarkham
http://www.whattofix.com/blog/archives/2008/01/seven_things_i.php

======
bayareaguy
The things he doesn't like:

\- "It's all new"

\- Waterfall is bad

\- Bogus Quotes and References

\- Command-and-Control

\- If it usually works like this, it must be wrong

\- Non-Responsive Answers

\- Interchanging the Document and the Process

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Probably a bunch of other things he doesn't like too, just those are the ones
on the list.

